# Springfield XD-9 Magazine Question



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

Greetings Troops to a newbie for the forum. I just picked up a used Springfield XD-9 Stainless Steel today at the local gun show to compliment my XD-40 Sub Compact. I love the XD's so far and have owned my XD-40 for about 10 months and used it to pass my CCD qualification back in June. My gun only came with the factory 10 Round Magazine and see now that the XD's come with a 16 round magazine. My question is... Can I order a 16 round mag and will it work in place of my 10 round magazine?
Midway USA offers the http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=146635
16 round magazine that looks identical to the 10 round mag that came with my gun, but I am not sure if it will fit in my gun.

A second question is&#8230;The serial number of my gun is US906063 and I wondered if anyone could tell me when it might have been made according to the serial number?

Thanks for the help and attached is the picture of my new 9MM.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, you can order the 16rd mag for your XD9 (Service or Tactical) and it will fit.. As for the date, you can probably call Springfield and get a date of manufacture.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

TrapperTrent
Hi and welcome.
Do one better, go here. http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=125101 and get a MecGar 18 round mag. I have them in my XD9mm and HS2000. 
They work like a champ and cost only a few dollars more.
With the MecGar mags you are just one round shy of having XDm capacity and the MG mags are superb.

From the MG web sight

Mec-Gar is proud to be an Original Equipment Manufacturer of magazines to most of the prominent firearm manufacturers for the last 40 years.
The following are a few of the firearm manufacuturers to whom Mec-Gar has supplied magazines to throughout our history:

AMT, Armscor, Astra, Beretta, Bernadelli, FN, Browning, BUL, Charles Daly
Colt, CZ, Girsan, IMI, Kel-Tec, Kimber, Llama, North American Arms, Remington
Ruger, Sarsilmaz, Sigarms, Smith & Wesson, Springfield Armory, STI, Standard Arms
Star, Steyr, Tanfoglio, Taurus, Tisas, Walther 

Congrats on your new/used pistol. Looks like the service model (4 inch bbl) I have the HS2000 the pre XD9mm. Love it and I'm sure you will love your XD.
Congrats again.


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

Freedom1911 and VAMarine,
Thanks a bunch guys and I can't wait to get out to the range and shoot the new 9mm. The problem right now is the temperatures here in Iowa. Today it struggled to make 0 so the range doesn't sound so good right now. I will check out the MecGar 18 round mag too. Thanks again for the suggestions.

Trent


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome, You will like your XD9. And for the few extra dollars on the mag, two extra rounds can be a life saver.
Also, I never did find those mag extenders that were suggested, did you?

19 rounds is good but 21 is worth looking at if the extender does not hang down to far.:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TrapperTrent said:


> Freedom1911 and VAMarine,
> Thanks a bunch guys and I can't wait to get out to the range and shoot the new 9mm. The problem right now is the temperatures here in Iowa. Today it struggled to make 0 so the range doesn't sound so good right now. I will check out the MecGar 18 round mag too. Thanks again for the suggestions.
> 
> Trent


Where about are you in Iowa?


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello VA Marine,

Sorry that it took me so long to respond. I had a brutal week at work and this weekend I just needed to get away from the computer for a while because I am on them 10-12 hours a day for work. My hands are built for trigger squeezing :snipe:and not for running a keyboard but the IT business has been my profession for the last 25 years so I don't have much choice for now.

I am located north of Cedar Rapids about 10 miles. One year I have a bean field in my back yard and the next year it will be a cornfield. I also see you are in Iowa. Are you on the Eastern part of the state too?

Take Care,
Trent


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TrapperTrent said:


> Hello VA Marine,
> 
> Sorry that it took me so long to respond. I had a brutal week at work and this weekend I just needed to get away from the computer for a while because I am on them 10-12 hours a day for work. My hands are built for trigger squeezing :snipe:and not for running a keyboard but the IT business has been my profession for the last 25 years so I don't have much choice for now.
> 
> ...


I'm over between Marshalltown and Grundy Center. When the weather turns nice you should head over near Waterloo for some USPSA and IDPA. If you were closer I was going to offer to take you to the in door range in Marshalltown but a haul from CR to M'town is a little on the long side for plinking.


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

That in door range offer sounds good. I was thinking on heading out West of Cedar Rapids anyway and combine the trip with a little coyote sniping. Every year I like to do a coyote and fox road trip to see what I can find laying in a field on a nice sunny afternoon. I have found the area to generally be a good hunt as long as there is snow and my 17 Remington is sighted in good. If you want to send me a private message I willl provide you with a cell phone number and personal e-mail address and maybe we can do a little plinking some weekend soon.

Trent


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

We drive to Arnold NE every year to run in the "Sandhills Open Road Race". 

We race our Corvette.

It's a great weekend and the Arnold NE people are the nicest in the world.

We use the MecGar mags in our XDm 9 mm too.

Your gonna love that gun, we do.

:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> Welcome from North Central Texas.
> 
> I think you'll like it here.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good time behind the wheel. I once asked the CEO of our company why he raced and loved going 100+ miles per hour around an asphalt track and he told me, "It is simply the most fun that you can have with your pants on".:anim_lol::smt023

I do love the Springfield XD's in all flavors. In fact I might pick up the tactical version XD9 this weekend for IDPA shooting. Good Stuff!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Trapper

You CEO knows of what he speaks.:smt082

Good luck on getting your XD.:smt023

Show us more pictures when you can.

:smt1099


----------

